# Any Suggestions?



## NarmatDCL (Dec 22, 2003)

Am going to try taking peppermint capsules. Any suggestions on the dosage? I also just talked to my gyn about my situation and we're going to work on this -- she's working on finding a therapist in my area. She's thinking a combination of things -- self-hypnosis, guided imagry, and meds. I really need to get this under control as it is controlling my life. We have several trips planned this year and I'm a mess about all of them. Even daily jaunts and day trips are making my gut go into overdrive. I hate this. I have to say this is a great board. A wealth of information and the reassurance that I'm not alone with this chronic condition.


----------



## john5571 (Nov 21, 2000)

I just tried peppermint oil capsules. You are supposed to take one tablet 30 min. before meals. But, I was also trying carob powder, ground flax seed, slippery elm powder, and fresh squeezed juice all at the same time. I got really sick and it really scared me. Basically I did too much at once!My doctor gave me 1 mg. tablets of Ativan (to relax), and I've gone back to soup, crackers, sandwiches, etc. I feel so much better now. He said if I wanted to try those products, just do one at a time for a few weeks. That makes sense.Good Luck.JOHN


----------



## NarmatDCL (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks, John! I am a stay at home mom, so I can work with that! I hope to get this under control and tame my over-active tummy! Good luck with your combo!Narm


----------

